# Giant African Millipede Substrate



## Edirty6 (May 15, 2008)

Hi everyone

Is it ok to keep a Giant African Millipede on Spider life substrate?

Many thanks


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Never used it personally from the reviews I read seems to be ok although a brick of coir is like 2 quid an it expands to 8 litres....


----------



## Edirty6 (May 15, 2008)

Awesome, thank you

Ill use that instead


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

www.metamorphosis.gb.com supply bug bed.Millipedes need wood mulch and leaf litter in the substrate,coir alone is unsuitable long term.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Mine all have organic compost with loads of half rotten logs mixed in. 

jay


----------



## Edirty6 (May 15, 2008)

Fantastic, many thanks

Out of interest, does the organic compost come with rotting logs or do you add it?

I am too scared to put logs from the garden in as i may get the wrong types!!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Edirty6 said:


> Fantastic, many thanks
> 
> Out of interest, does the organic compost come with rotting logs or do you add it?
> 
> I am too scared to put logs from the garden in as i may get the wrong types!!


You will have to add the rotton wood yourself. The rotton wood must come from a broad leaved tree and it must be soft enough that you can crumble it with your bare hands, its generally cream, light tan or off white coloured.


----------



## Edirty6 (May 15, 2008)

Is organic mulch you get from a garden centre any good?


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Edirty6 said:


> Is organic mulch you get from a garden centre any good?


I've used organic potting soil from a garden centre, but have found other stuff in it such as glass and plastic. Not ideal. The soil is ok but not the stuff in it!


----------



## Edirty6 (May 15, 2008)

Oh dear, best avoid that then!

Is a bit of a minefield isnt it


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Edirty6 said:


> Oh dear, best avoid that then!
> 
> Is a bit of a minefield isnt it


Innit just! :lol2:

I'm with Jay on this, Rotted wood is important to add. So far as 'safe' wood goes, rotten bits of oak, beechwood, syacamore, apple and so on will be fine-on the whole, avoid evergreens. Any organic soil or sterilised topsoil you buy can be screened through a garden sieve (available mega-cheap in places like Wilkinsons), and you can nuke your bits of wood in the microwave if you really want to- I don't usually bother.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Just go for a walk in the woods and you'll find loads of rottan wood. Just take a bag, and will it with bits yous find, a few dry leaves works wonders too. As above you really want rottan white wood such as beach oak etc. 

Jay


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Edirty6 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Is it ok to keep a Giant African Millipede on Spider life substrate?
> 
> Many thanks


This maybe sutible it's Beetle breeding soil. It already has Rotting veg matter and wood'etc for beetle grubs to eat and live in. I think it's sutible for Millipeds. I'm sure people on here can Verify, You get 5 litres, You can ofcorse use it neat, Or maybe mix it with a coir brick to make it go further.

Beetle Breeding decayed wood soil (Premium Larvae Food) | eBay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

gazz said:


> This maybe sutible it's Beetle breeding soil. It already has Rotting veg matter and wood'etc for beetle grubs to eat and live in. I think it's sutible for Millipeds. I'm sure people on here can Verify, You get 5 litres, You can ofcorse use it neat, Or maybe mix it with a coir brick to make it go further.
> 
> Beetle Breeding decayed wood soil (Premium Larvae Food) | eBay


Wow, there really is a market for everything... :whistling2:

It should definitely be fine for millipedes, though.


----------

